# Suggestions for CPU upgrade from Athlon 3600+ on ASUS M2NPV-VM board



## sling-shot (Jun 17, 2012)

I need help upgrading the CPU of my self-assembled desktop.

My intention is to increase the CPU capacity of the present installation.
Main reason is that when I _rarely_ play GTA IV, it is barely playable. And according to it, CPU speed is the bottleneck.
Also I would like to have increased speed of operations in general.

This is mainly used for internet browsing, office applications, occasional light gaming, multimedia playback. I will NOT call it intensive use. Only occasionally do some video conversion.

Current configuration:

CPU - AMD Athlon X2 3600+
Motherboard - ASUS M2NPV-VM (AM2 when bought but a recent BIOS update lists AM3 compatibility) _NOTE : This is what the new BIOS instruction says "M2NPV-VM BIOS 5005. Beta support AM3 CPU. Note: Remove Onboard LAN BOOT ROM."_
RAM - 512 MB DDR2 533 + 1 GB DDR2 533 + 2 GB DDR2 800 Transcend
Graphics - Palit HD4670
HDD - 160 GB + 320 GB Seagate Barracuda SATA

Questions:

What is the cheapest compatible upgrade option for CPU alone and by what percentage will it increase the performance?
What is the best compatible upgrade option considering a maximum budget of Rs. 5,000?
Considering other bottlenecks (I do not know what they may be - eg. bus? memory type/speed?) what will be the BEST compatible upgrade option for the CPU regardless of budget?

Please add any other comments you feel to.

NOTE : 

I have read this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/149791-best-cpus-money-india.html post by *ico* and I think that AM3 chips may be compatible with my board.
Link to ASUS page for specifications of M2NPV-VM board : ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS M2NPV-VM


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2012)

AMD Phenom II 960T


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ that's not a supported cpu by the mobo.

@ OP - try to find Phenom II X4 820 or else opt for Phenom II X2 550 - both are AM3 cpus


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2012)

You need to find someone willing to sell Athlon II X4 640 or lower.

That's your best bet. Phenom II X2, I won't recommend for GTA IV. A supported Phenom II X4 should be fine.

GTA IV needs Quad Core.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 18, 2012)

sling-shot said:


> I need help upgrading the CPU of my self-assembled desktop.
> 
> My intention is to increase the CPU capacity of the present installation.
> Main reason is that when I _rarely_ play GTA IV, it is barely playable. And according to it, CPU speed is the bottleneck.
> ...



according to cpu support list, best cpu for your board is Phenom 2 X4 945 3.0GHz C3


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Since none of you have mentioned the exact question number to which your answers were directed, I assume it is for Question No. 3.

I do not intend to do any overclocking on this setup.

What is the opinion about AMD Athlon II X2 260 ( 3.2GHz / 2MB Cache / AM3) which is available for Rs 3,220 from Flipkart AMD 3.2 GHz AM3 Athlon II 260 Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com
Will it provide some significant improvement over my existing 3600+?

Also any other suggestion within Rs 5,000?


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2012)

sling-shot said:


> [*]What is the cheapest compatible upgrade option for CPU alone and by what percentage will it increase the performance?


Phenom II X4 945 C3 i.e. 95 watt. It won't be available anywhere. Your motherboard is rated for 95 watt CPUs only. C2 is 125 watt.

Athlon II X4 630/635/640 are recommended. But they won't be available anywhere online. Check in local shops or luck out for a second hand seller.

Phenom II X4 820 won't be available anywhere. 840 isn't mentioned in supported CPU list. Dunno if this will run or not.

Athlon II X3 4xx will be fine for GTA IV. They won't be available anywhere online but check in local shops.

Athlon II X2 26x = not recommended. You need more cores for GTA IV. 3 = minimum. 4 = recommended.



sling-shot said:


> [*]What is the best compatible upgrade option considering a maximum budget of Rs. 5,000?


Athlon II X4 6xx. Or find someone selling second hand.



sling-shot said:


> [*]Considering other bottlenecks (I do not know what they may be - eg. bus? memory type/speed?) what will be the BEST compatible upgrade option for the CPU regardless of budget?


Regardless of budget? You'll have to change motherboard as well if you are thinking of going the complete revamp route.

Phenom II X4 960T @ 6.5K (may unlock to 6 cores. Luck.)
ASUS M5A88-M @ 5K or Gigabyte 880GM-USB3 @ 4.3K
4 GB 1333 Mhz DDR3 RAM (Kingston/Corsair/Gskill) @ 1300

Hard Disk should be SATA.

---------------------
There is a weird Athlon II X4 *631* out in the wild which is for FM1 socket motherboards. *DO NOT buy it.* 630 is for AM2/2+/3/3+ provided the motherboard supports and will work fine in your motherboard.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ Nice config. But lately I have heard some complaints about OC'ing 960T in 880GB-USB3. So, I think first option would be better choice.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 18, 2012)

ico said:


> Phenom II X4 945 C3 i.e. 95 watt. It won't be available anywhere. Your motherboard is rated for 95 watt CPUs only. C2 is 125 watt.
> 
> Athlon II X4 630/635/640 are recommended. But they won't be available anywhere online. Check in local shops or luck out for a second hand seller.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the detailed guidance. I guess I will have to find some additional budgetary resources or quit for the time being.

Will decide in a week.

Again, thanks everyone


----------

